# Z32 diff install



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

into a Z31..... Will this be too much of a pain? R200 LSD diffs are too hard to find and about $300 more than a TT diff , so I'm wondering if it's worth a try. Or will it require too much work to get it to bolt up.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It will be the biggest pain in the ass and it will require alot of custom parts. Unlike the R200 that we have the VCLSD found in the Z32s will not just bolt up on a Z31.


----------

